# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Callao (Peru)

## mastrovasilis

Λιμάνι με πολλές μέρες stand by λόγω traffic. με αξιοποιημένες περιοχές καλά συντηρημένες και φυσικά την χαρα του ναυτικου όταν πάσχει απο λαμαρινίαση. με γευστικότατους μεζέδες και πανέμορφα ηλιοβασιλέματα.  
127.jpg

square of callao (2).jpg

IMG_0008.JPG

sarlin aten bar callao peru.jpg

----------


## .voyager

Ενδιαφέροn φωτορεπορτάζ, mastrovasilis.

----------


## mastrovasilis

ορίστε και λίγο μεζέ απο το peru. φυσικά καταλαβαίνεται σε ποιον αφιερωνεται το μεζεδάκι.......

----------


## sylver23

ποιος την αγκαλιαζει ομως δεν δειχνεις...τωρα εγω να υποθεσω??

βασιλη ανεβαζε οσο προλαβαινεις.μεχρι τωρα εχεις ανεβασει πολλες εξαιρετικες φωτο αλλα και αλλες ενδιαφερουσες και νοστιμες (οπως η παραπανω φωτο και επισης η αλλη με τα καβουρια)

----------


## mastrovasilis

καλή η διασκέδαση το βράδυ αλλά το πρωί όλοι ειναι στην θέση τους. Έχουμε ξεφόρτωμα και μετά φόρτωμα.

IMG_0004.JPG

IMG_0126.JPG

IMG_0127.JPG

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

Γεια σου ρε Βασιλη με τις υπεροχες φωτο σου :Very Happy: να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## SOURCE REEFER

EYXAΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕΤΑΙ :Very Happy:

----------


## Eng

Και κατι που αφορά το..operation, ειναι ενα μερος, οπως και η περιξ κοστα απο Καλαο εως Μοντεβιδεο, οπου υπάρχει ανάπτυξη της αλυείας. Πολλές εταιριες με ψυγεία δραστηριοποιούνται στον χωρο αυτο και με αρκετα καλα ναυλα. Κυρίως δουλεύεται πολύ το καλαμαρι και ο τονος. 
Επίσης στη περιπτωση που χρειαζεται να αποστειλετε spares, θα ηταν καλυτερο αν μπορειτε να το αποφυγετε μιας και ο εκτελωνισμος μαζι με τα formalities θελουν κανενα ταλιρο μερες. 
Κλείνοντας το εγχωριο προϊον - αν κρινω και απο τις φωτο του Μαστροβασιλη - δεν ειναι και ασχημο!!....  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------

